# major oil loss



## ladder1 (Mar 19, 2012)

Ok so on Dec 30 of 2014 pick my car up from the shop.this is the work I had done on my 2003 Audi A6 2.7 with 131k miles. had the timing belt valve cover gaskets water pump temp gage and all the guide with the timing belt replaced. The car drove great no smell of leaking oil no drips nothing. I was very happy guy.That was until today started the car up and noticed a slight blueish tint to my exhaust as I was look at the exhaust this burning smell entered the drivers compartment. after a while the blue went away and did the smell.So I headed out well after about a 4 miles the blue smoke started again. and the smoke was coming out of the drivers side hood a lot Once i got home I checked the oil the stick was dry!!!! so I added a half Qt check it again nothing added another half QT nothing. then it happened I saw a puddle near where i was parked before ran my finger thru it ...Yep look looks like 2 or more Qt of oil. Had the flat bed take it away. Anyone have any idea what this could be just spent 2k on the job not sure if i want to spend to much more on my a6 although I love it.


----------



## nickcarguy (Nov 11, 2010)

Sounds like the " shop" that did your work has alot of explaining to do..From limited amount of info my guess is valve cover gaskets done incorrectly. Leaking down on your exhaust manifold.
Good luck.


----------

